# Microcortes y harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico



## jesusjeleton

Field and topic:
"Suministro de electricidad para telecomunicaciones"
---------------------
Please help me with:
"Microcortes y harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico"
"sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida de doble conversión para estabilizar la corriente"

Sample sentence:
"Los microcortes o simplemente harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico pueden afectar al funcionamiento de las tecnologías informáticas. Para prevenirlo recomendamos la instalación de sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida de doble conversión para estabilizar la corriente y suplir momentáneamente su falta."​+
"mesa de mezclas" [de sonido]
"generador eléctrico" [¿sirve "electric generator"?]


----------



## jesusjeleton

Hello,
I tried the specific language forum but I had no answer by now. I'm a newbie and I just don't know where is the right place to post.

Those are sentences that I don't even understand in spanish!

Field and topic:
 "Suministro de electricidad para telecomunicaciones"
 ---------------------
 Please help me with:
 "Microcortes y harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico"
 "sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida de doble conversión para estabilizar la corriente"
Sample sentence:
"Los microcortes o simplemente harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico pueden afectar al funcionamiento de las tecnologías informáticas. Para prevenirlo recomendamos la instalación de sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida de doble conversión para estabilizar la corriente y suplir momentáneamente su falta."​ +
 "mesa de mezclas" [de sonido] [¿mixing table?]
 "generador eléctrico" [¿sirve "electricity generator"?]

Thanks for any help - Looks like I'm in real trouble!

excuse my mistakes - corrections are welcome​


----------



## m0r0n3s

> sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida


se traduce como no-break, lo de doble conversión es un tipo especial de no-break, no se como traducirte eso.
lo de harmónicos creo que se puede traducir directamente como harmonics in the power supply
...espera la respuesta de alguien mas.

Saludos


----------



## warburtonrichard

Hello
As a telecoms and electricity man, I hope I can help:

Electrical supply to telecommunications infrastructure

Microcortes y harmónicos en el suministro eléctrico

split-second failures and harmonics in the electricity supply

microcorte - split-second power failure, or "brown out" (un corte pequeño del suministro)
harmónico - wave harmonic (un cambio en la estructura del corriente)

sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida de doble conversión para estabilizar la corriente

double-redundent current-stabilising uninterruptible power supplies (ugh)

electrical generator is fine, but not sure about your mixing table.

Enjoy
Ric


----------



## ILT

Split-second faults, or just harmonics in the electric supply may affect the operation of information technologies.

Para mantener el orden del foro, te recomiendo que cada duda que tengas que no esté directamente relacionada con otras la preguntes en su propio hilo. En este caso, es mejor que abras otro hilo para mesa de mezclas y otro para generador eléctrico. 

Saludos


----------



## jesusjeleton

Well thanks to both of you!
This IS helpful. Now I understand something!!

I just forgot that I have another one 

"instalaciones [eléctricas] en paralelo con conmutación automática en caso de fallo"

Context:
"Pero entran en juego una serie de inconvenientes mecánicos de los generadores, por lo que es necesario contar con complejas instalaciones en paralelo con conmutación automática en caso de fallo."

I'M TRYING WITH "We must take account of a some mechanical difficulties typical of electrical generators, so it requires parallel complex electrical installations with automatic switching in case of failure of supply."

Thanks again

Well I hope someday I will be able to help someone else too...

Best,
J.

excuse my mistakes - corrections are welcome​


----------



## igres

Yo diria : "Momentary power loss" para "microcorte"

Saludos


----------



## jesusjeleton

Gracias a todos!
Tomo nota.


----------



## rafaelbg

armónicos en español ... ¡SIN HACHE!


----------



## jesusjeleton

Qué razón tiene usted. Sin Hache.
Claro que yo estaba en Babia imaginando la armonía de las bajadas de tensión. Bueno ya lo he terminado y lo arreglé bastante porque lo que puse más arriba era un galimatías.

Gracias a todos.


----------

